# Rat cage extension ideas.



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

I am in no way handy, but I'm short for cash.. and I really wanted to make an extension of my rat's cage.

I painted a picture, so hopefully you guys would understand.

If you have ANY tips/advice, let me knooow!


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I would suggest using hardware cloth or 1/2x1 inch fencing wire instead of chicken wire. Either of these can be located in the fencing/garden section of your neighborhood hardware store. You can cut them to size and zip tie or wire the sections together. these are both firm enough that you don't have to build a framework to attach them to. Chicken wire is very flimsy and you would have to build a frame to attach it to. Put in a floor made from the wire you use for the enclosure. Put a fabric, oilcloth, or flannel backed table cover on your dresser top to protect it. Then stick vinyl squares together to the wire floor so you can wipe it off easily. This is all just a suggestion partially based on your idea. 

Attaching it to the cage- Not sure what cage you have, but with either hardware cloth or 1/2x1 inch wire, you could just make a ramp with the wire you used, or make the enclosure on your dresser long enough to reach your cage. If the enclosure is set so it reaches to your cage, you won't need to have a door on that side, you can make a side the dimensions you desire to attach to that end cut out the inside leaving 2"-3" around the outside cutting the bottom edge even with your present cage so you can but the enclosure right against your cage or you can set a door that drops down into the cage, if that would work? Not sure this makes sense, the part you cut out of the end would make the door, the part you leave whole makes this end stable. Have I made it clear? Of course once this is done the segment you cut out won't fit for a door and you will have to cut another piece to fit the opening if you really need to make a door for it. If it buts right up against your cage when in use you might not need a door.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

AFRMA shows some playpen ideas here: http://www.afrma.org/pp_playpen.htm . I have seen people just put a short wall of something like corrugated plastic around a table to make a play area. Rats won't usually jump off cause they can't see that far. Making a tub out of the corrugated plastic would be lots easier and cheaper. I would seal all the seams with aquarium sealer and still use something to protect your dresser top.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

So, I did want to mention if you use either hardware cloth or fencing wire, they should be coated or painted. They should be available off the shelf this way. This is another reason not to use chicken wire. It is not available painted or coated.


----------



## Mene (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm not sure if I totally understood. Once you've built the rectangle, then you've got 2 cages that need to have a safe passage. I have 2 cages that I connected by getting a heavy duty plastic pipe thingamajig from Home Depot and snipped the wires of the cages a little smaller than the pipe/ tube and stuck it in. The part of the cage that you cut can double as a bit of support for the tube. It was easy. Don't know if that helps.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks so much! The hardware cloth would work way better anyway. As soon as I read this, I was all oh yeah. HARDWARE CLOTH!
I'm definitely going to try to.. or get my father to make me something! 

I'll post pictures.


----------



## Mene (Mar 13, 2015)

Here's a pic of the Home Depot tube


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Mene said:


> Here's a pic of the Home Depot tube


Ooh, I like that idea!! Thanks!


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Mene said:


> I'm not sure if I totally understood. Once you've built the rectangle, then you've got 2 cages that need to have a safe passage. I have 2 cages that I connected by getting a heavy duty plastic pipe thingamajig from Home Depot and snipped the wires of the cages a little smaller than the pipe/ tube and stuck it in. The part of the cage that you cut can double as a bit of support for the tube. It was easy. Don't know if that helps.


Haha yeah.. I didn't have enough time to properly explain.
But I think I know what I'm going to do now. 

D: I'll draw up my idea when I get home, so it makes more sense.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

*awaits epicness*


----------

